# Queries regarding broadband upgrade.



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 6, 2020)

So, I have been planing to buy a broadband for sometime now, but I am still confused about many things in this regard.

1. Whom should I ask about the network services? The only man I know is our cable 'wala' , who had started his broadband services last year. Would the boardband services over set-top box be ok or should I look somewhere else? If yes then where should I look? What should be the optimal prices in accordance with a particular speed and no cap?

2. Most of the sellers force you to buy a router from them,  but I have heard about people buying routers by themselves. Should I buy router from him(but I know the quality would be subpar, with extra charges, just cause), or should I purchase one online ( but I don't know whether he would be able to set up broadband connection in another router). If online option would be better, then do try to list out some good routers.

3. Is broadband really as good and would it be a worthwhile upgrade from the 1000rs expenses of the whole family for 4g 75gb limit of voda connection? Do keep in mind that later I would have to change my plans to at least receive calls.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 6, 2020)

Where are you located ? If you have this ISP's Best Broadband and Wired Internet Service Provider in India | ACT Fibernet service avaiable in your area. Then get it eyes closed. They gave me free router, all setup and really good in almost all regards.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 6, 2020)

I also will recommend ACT, at least Chennai and Bangalore has good service wherever I stayed. Do keep in mind in case you do not have ACT in your area that not everyone broadband service will give low latency or/and stable connection. By stable, I mean there might be a sudden dip in the connection, say you got a 20Mbps connection, the network activity might suddenly drop to 0 for 1 sec and come up normal. If you are going to game online. then you might suffer due to this network connection dip. If possible, do inquire about this from the people who already have the connection. 

If online gaming will not be part of usage then I think checking the speed and FUP, and speed post the FUP should be enough


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 6, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> Where are you located ? If you have this ISP's Best Broadband and Wired Internet Service Provider in India | ACT Fibernet service avaiable in your area. Then get it eyes closed. They gave me free router, all setup and really good in almost all regards.


I live in uttarakhand, haldwani.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 6, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I also will recommend ACT, at least Chennai and Bangalore has good service wherever I stayed. Do keep in mind in case you do not have ACT in your area that not everyone broadband service will give low latency or/and stable connection. By stable, I mean there might be a sudden dip in the connection, say you got a 20Mbps connection, the network activity might suddenly drop to 0 for 1 sec and come up normal. If you are going to game online. then you might suffer due to this network connection dip. If possible, do inquire about this from the people who already have the connection.
> 
> If online gaming will not be part of usage then I think checking the speed and FUP, and speed post the FUP should be enough


Yeah, this was the thing I was most worried about. The cable provider do gave ok speed and no bandwidth limit , but I was seriously concerned about internet stability / the speed advertised being only maximum speed. Also the cable provider worked in the same pace that government officials do ( see: 



)


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 7, 2020)

1. Internet connection through cable services from your cable operator is never going be comparable with proper fibre connection from the likes of airtel, ACT, Jio, BSNL etc. While they will offer unlimited usage, fast speed at comparatively lower rate, dealing with their downtime and poor seed quality isn't worth it at all unless budget is really an issue. So it's advised to no opt for these DOCSIS based connection under any circumstances.

2. No idea. I've always used my own routers, and unless the ISP offers a router themselves then you should purchase any decent quality 5 GHz router. I'm out of touch so can't suggest any.


3. Not sure what you mean but wired Broadband and mobile data are not comparable.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2020)

Fixed thread title for clarity.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 7, 2020)

ithehappy said:


> 1. Internet connection through cable services from your cable operator is never going be comparable with proper fibre connection from the likes of airtel, ACT, Jio, BSNL etc. While they will offer unlimited usage, fast speed at comparatively lower rate, dealing with their downtime and poor seed quality isn't worth it at all unless budget is really an issue. So it's advised to no opt for these DOCSIS based connection under any circumstances.


Ok, I'll keep that in mind , jiofiber is not available in this region AFAIK, BSNL quality is very bad from what I heard, but will do more investigation. Cable "wala" is a no-no then



ithehappy said:


> 2. No idea. I've always used my own routers, and unless the ISP offers a router themselves then you should purchase any decent quality 5 GHz router. I'm out of touch so can't suggest any.


Ohk, thanks I will ask my connector provider to not give me a router. But you guys then have to tell me how to configure these. Do I just have to plug in the cable and , bam the router will catch the signal (plug and play)? Or would I have to do something else?




ithehappy said:


> 3. Not sure what you mean but wired Broadband and mobile data are not comparable.


I meant here that if setting up a broadband + call for 2 > mobile internet plan + call for 2 mobile phone? Earlier it was a stupid question to ask, but now , after, jiorevolution and cheapest data plans in the whole world , this question may be a relevant one.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 7, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Fixed thread title for clarity.


Ok boomer! (jk)


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Ok boomer! (jk)


But seriously, when making a title, make it search friendly such that anyone searching the thread can find it. Also, make sure the thread title summarized the first post.

If you need any title changed, contact the mods.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Ohk, thanks I will ask my connector provider to not give me a router. But you guys then have to tell me how to configure these. Do I just have to plug in the cable and , bam the router will catch the signal (plug and play)? Or would I have to do something else?


Depends on what type of connection you get, for simplest connection type it will take 2-3 steps. For a bit complicated ones it will take 6-7 steps.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2020)

Also, before buying the router, make sure it will be compatible with the connection type you are going to get. e.g. Airtel and ACT have difference connection types and are not compatible with each other.

And that video linked by you above, please do not compare sloths with govt officials. Sloths are slow by nature, govt officials are slow by their choice


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on what type of connection you get, for simplest connection type it will take 2-3 steps. For a bit complicated ones it will take 6-7 steps.


Oh, does not look THAT complicated, I will come back in here when I buy my broardband setup to ask which method I should follow.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 10, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Also, before buying the router, make sure it will be compatible with the connection type you are going to get. e.g. Airtel and ACT have difference connection types and are not compatible with each other.


Ohk, this makes me feel like I should buy the router from the company just to ensure maximum compatibility



TheSloth said:


> And that video linked by you above, please do not compare sloths with govt officials. Sloths are slow by nature, govt officials are slow by their choice


True, that's why the slowness of sloth makes 'em cute, whereas slowness of gov. official makes 'em despicable. Though , above was meant to be a parody, the movie have loads of such parodies in it, it's a fun watch.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> *Ohk, this makes me feel like I should buy the router from the company just to ensure maximum compatibility*
> 
> 
> True, that's why the slowness of sloth makes 'em cute, whereas slowness of gov. official makes 'em despicable. Though , above was meant to be a parody, the movie have loads of such parodies in it, it's a fun watch.



Since I have very little knowledge on setting up networks, I faced lot of issue while doing my own setup for the Airtel broadband. So, Yes, if its telephone based line then I would recommend to let the ISP people do the setup. If its ACT then they are giving TP-Link AC1200 for their 1000/- INR plans. It works decent on 2.4GHz channel and gives good coverage in a house of 2rooms in 700 sq.ft. This should give you a basic idea of what to expect from the modem+router your Fibernet ISP is giving by comparing it AC1200 and house related info. 

I have seen the movie, it is good


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 13, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Since I have very little knowledge on setting up networks, I faced lot of issue while doing my own setup for the Airtel broadband. So, Yes, if its telephone based line then I would recommend to let the ISP people do the setup. If its ACT then they are giving TP-Link AC1200 for their 1000/- INR plans. It works decent on 2.4GHz channel and gives good coverage in a house of 2rooms in 700 sq.ft. This should give you a basic idea of what to expect from the modem+router your Fibernet ISP is giving by comparing it AC1200 and house related info.


Thanks for the info! This will certainly help me in my adventure in buying a broadband connection.



TheSloth said:


> Sloths are slow by nature, govt officials are slow by their choice


Wew, its funny how I never saw ur username before 



TheSloth said:


> I have seen the movie, it is good


If you have then, this will certainly help  -:


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 17, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I live in uttarakhand, haldwani.



Search for some local ones and inquire about their plans. If possible, ask the users of those broadband services and take a review. As from what I see, Local ones are best and cheapest. If you have complaint, Just call them and they should fix, As in my case, My ISP is Just 2KM. From my house so in case any issue arises, I directly contact them.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Hey! So, I made some progress and I talked to a broadband service provider.
Here are the detail, please try to reply as soon as you can -:
1. company - airconnect
2. Speed 50mbps
3. limit 500gb/month (this is the thing I am most worried about)
4. Price - 600rs per month.

Any suggestions? Should I buy it? Any more info I should ask him?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> But seriously, when making a title, make it search friendly such that anyone searching the thread can find it. Also, make sure the thread title summarized the first post.
> 
> If you need any title changed, contact the mods.


Oh, lol this comment went straight out of my vision. 
Yeah, I will try better next time, but I made it thus, cause I was tired to see the same title again and again so I changed it up a little bit just for fun. 

Yeah, I'll contact the mods when I face any other problem but here, I can change it myself.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 20, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Hey! So, I made some progress and I talked to a broadband service provider.
> Here are the detail, please try to reply as soon as you can -:
> 1. company - airconnect
> 2. Speed 50mbps
> ...




Seems overpriced. Instead get JIO Fiber. Add 99rs. (Taxes make it to rs. 824) and get 100MBPS of speed and 3.3TB Data cap(Enough to fill laptop twice). And free voice. First try it free for 30 days. In your case, local is expensive. Also, spending 224 rs. here feels more vfm.

Check for Netplus availability as it serves some part of Uttarakhand. They have got amazing service.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Seems overpriced. Instead get JIO Fiber. Add 99rs. (Taxes make it to rs. 824) and get 100MBPS of speed and 3.3TB Data cap(Enough to fill laptop twice). And free voice. First try it free for 30 days. In your case, local is expensive. Also, spending 224 rs. here feels more vfm.


Not available - to both.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Seems overpriced. Instead get JIO Fiber. Add 99rs. (Taxes make it to rs. 824) and get 100MBPS of speed and 3.3TB Data cap(Enough to fill laptop twice). And free voice. First try it free for 30 days. In your case, local is expensive. Also, spending 224 rs. here feels more vfm.
> 
> Check for Netplus availability as it serves some part of Uttarakhand. They have got amazing service.


Well, I think 1000gb data limit @50mbps max @700rs will be pretty ok, what do ya think (talked to the man just now)?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 20, 2020)

For this I would suggest to shortlist that ISP and continue searching for one. Maybe u find a better one. But remember, If you are a gamer(Hardcore), Dont go below 60MBPS and dont go below 600 GB data cap. Try to find someone with unlimited data. But If you are not into downloading newer games, Or files worth 100's of GB, Then 350 GB should be enough. But for speed NEVER go beyond 60. Also try to gather top-up rates, as in case you consume your 350GB data, you can always top up.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> you are a gamer(Hardcore)


I am a gamer, tho, why will speed matter THAT much then? Won't ping be more serious issue?(no provider gives the ping tho  ).


RumbaMon19 said:


> Dont go below 60MBPS and dont go below 600 GB data cap. Try to find someone with unlimited data. But If you are not into downloading newer games, Or files worth 100's of GB, Then 350 GB should be enough. But for speed NEVER go beyond 60.


Thanks, but maybe the plan I mentioned above would be ok now?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 20, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, I think 1000gb data limit @50mbps max @700rs will be pretty ok, what do ya think (talked to the man just now)?




Pretty good. But wait, Do you think your isp will put your leftover data to next month? If not, try getting a pack with lower data, but high speed. 100 mpbs and 500gb fit good


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 20, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I am a gamer, tho, why will speed matter THAT much then? Won't ping be more serious issue?(no provider gives the ping tho  ).



Yes ping matters the most, But Speed is both for non gamers and gamers, as no one wants to get angry over speed issue, and wants the net to work fast asf.

Any estimate on how much data consumption/month you currently have?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Pretty good. But wait, Do you think your isp will put your leftover data to next month? If not, try getting a pack with lower data, but high speed. 100 mpbs and 500gb fit good


I dunno about that, he stated nothing. I asked him for a better speed connection but he just had 50mpbs , not constant one mind you.


RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes ping matters the most, But Speed is both for non gamers and gamers, as no one wants to get angry over speed issue, and wants the net to work fast asf.


True af.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Any estimate on how much data consumption/month you currently have?


Yes. See currently its split among many people in the family, but I'll say 400 gb. BUT and a major  butt here, its cause I have to restrain myself from downloading _any _game bcoz of data limit, and more importantly measly speed of 1mbps.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> For this I would suggest to shortlist that ISP and continue searching for one. Maybe u find a better one. But remember, If you are a gamer(Hardcore), Dont go below 60MBPS and dont go below 600 GB data cap. Try to find someone with unlimited data. But If you are not into downloading newer games, Or files worth 100's of GB, Then 350 GB should be enough. But for speed NEVER go beyond 60. Also try to gather top-up rates, as in case you consume your 350GB data, you can always top up.


Well, do you know how can I search for an ISP tho? I mean I had to basically resort to my neighbor for number of a man of this company ( hopefully he had done his homework before buying the aforementioned connection). I don't see anything regarding this online and offline either nobody seems to know , or they suggest BSNL, which has real poor servicing.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 20, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, do you know how can I search for an ISP tho? I mean I had to basically resort to my neighbor for number of a man of this company ( hopefully he had done his homework before buying the aforementioned connection). I don't see anything regarding this online and offline either nobody seems to know , or they suggest BSNL, which has real poor servicing




You can use google and then enquire over phone. But in my case, I didnt had to, as that guy is very near to my house. And do not believe ratings of justdial. they are biased.



Æsoteric Positron said:


> Yes. See currently its split among many people in the family, but I'll say 400 gb. BUT and a major butt here, its cause I have to restrain myself from downloading _any _game bcoz of data limit, and more importantly measly speed of 1mbps.



Then I prefer 750 GB plan if he has. Otherwise 1000GB is also good. But you can search for more options.



Æsoteric Positron said:


> I dunno about that, he stated nothing. I asked him for a better speed connection but he just had 50mpbs , not constant one mind you.



Then try to find someone with high speed. Also what was that cablewaala giving?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 21, 2020)

Why not go with 500GB FUP plan with 50Mbps for now if you dont have any other option. If you like the service then upgrade Plans according to your usage.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

What would be a good router for the connection I would get tho? The "man" said router would have to be purchased separately, @2000rs , so if there is any good ones on amazon I would go for it.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 21, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> What would be a good router for the connection I would get tho? The "man" said router would have to be purchased separately, @2000rs , so if there is any good ones on amazon I would go for it.




Is he taking any security? Cause Router is included in that. Other wise, I would suggest TP-Link Archer C50.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> You can use google and then enquire over phone. But in my case, I didnt had to, as that guy is very near to my house. And do not believe ratings of justdial. they are biased.


Ohk, I will 



Spoiler: Emoji









RumbaMon19 said:


> Then I prefer 750 GB plan if he has. Otherwise 1000GB is also good. But you can search for more options.


Well, he has 500GB for 600 and 1000GB for 700, I don't think he would now have 750 for 650?


RumbaMon19 said:


> Then try to find someone with high speed. Also what was that cablewaala giving?


Well, I honestly forgot and it was the reason it took so long to reply, I kept on thinking whether to ask him or not, but really the thing I fear is his services, like I didn't had any means to contact him earlier, when cable connection does not comes. They usually give ph no of their staff and they don't do $hit ( those who saw "barfi"(movie) will agree). I had previously asked him to set up connection, when this type of thing in our area was a novelty in my region, but he never came to set it up lol.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Is he taking any security? Cause Router is included in that. Other wise, I would suggest TP-Link Archer C50.


Well, he said 1500 to set the connection up here, through fiber net.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Other wise, I would suggest TP-Link Archer C50.


Thanks!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 21, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> he said 1500 to set the connection up here, through fiber net



Is he far from your house? Because if it is near, then it shouldnt be that high...


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

*www.speedtest.net/result/10127160767.png
Wew, thanks to all those replied here (esp. @RumbaMon19 and @TheSloth, u both rock ).

The story is messy and confusing, though I will explain it thoroughly if someone is interested, but the gist of it is I went to my cablewala, and he hooked me up with same plan (1000gb @ 50mbps) and same company and even the same people but at very less charges than the person I first talked to was extorting. He gave me this router Robot Check for 2500, so yeah I was right about buying from amazon, but the 1st guy was asking much higher for it.
PS.These results are over wifi (I do not have a ethernet cable).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The story is messy and confusing, though I will explain it thoroughly if someone is interested, but the gist of it is I went to my cablewala, and he hooked me up with same plan (1000gb @ 50mbps) and same company and even the same people but at very less charges than the person I first talked to was extorting. He gave me this router Robot Check for 2500, so yeah I was right about buying from amazon, but the 1st guy was asking much higher for it.
> PS.These results are over wifi (I do not have a ethernet cable).


Welcome to franchise/reseller model of bandwidth in India. Their prices are always less but this comes at the cost of some weird issue/connection stability though in many cases the connection price is worth it even with those issues.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 22, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/10127160767.png
> Wew, thanks to all those replied here (esp. @RumbaMon19 and @TheSloth, u both rock ).
> 
> The story is messy and confusing, though I will explain it thoroughly if someone is interested, but the gist of it is I went to my cablewala, and he hooked me up with same plan (1000gb @ 50mbps) and same company and even the same people but at very less charges than the person I first talked to was extorting. He gave me this router Robot Check for 2500, so yeah I was right about buying from amazon, but the 1st guy was asking much higher for it.
> PS.These results are over wifi (I do not have a ethernet cable).




Still, the deal is better than older one. 2500 including installation? and how much security?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Still, the deal is better than older one. 2500 including installation? and how much security?


Yeah, ofc. I was paying 700 just for 105gb @ 3 mbps. It was cellular tho, so there's that. 2500 was the price for router (I had to buy it from him, no security). Installation was free with him, but older one was asking 1500rs for it.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Welcome to franchise/reseller model of bandwidth in India. Their prices are always less but this comes at the cost of some weird issue/connection stability though in many cases the connection price is worth it even with those issues.


I guess u are talking about my cablewaala giving me the same connection @lower cost? But AFAIK nah, see the guy that came for installation was the same guy that I talked for earlier, maybe he was trying to take some commission. Cause when he came for installation (after everything was done) he asked me to pay him 1500 for setup, but I said the setup was free. He was surprised and called the center, if that was true. The center said yup. He made a sour face, and said that I was very lucky I was getting no installation charges and even router @ lower price than he had stated.

Though here is one thing I noticed github downloads are slow, only from releases section


Spoiler: Image













This was the same with my older voda connections until I made some changes to my APN settings, I wonder why that would be.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I guess u are talking about my cablewaala giving me the same connection @lower cost? But AFAIK nah, see the guy that came for installation was the same guy that I talked for earlier, maybe he was trying to take some commission. Cause when he came for installation (after everything was done) he asked me to pay him 1500 for setup, but I said the setup was free. He was surprised and called the center, if that was true. The center said yup. He made a sour face, and said that I was very lucky I was getting no installation charges and even router @ lower price than he had stated.
> 
> Though here is one thing I noticed github downloads are slow, only from releases section
> 
> This was the same with my older voda connections until I made some changes to my APN settings, I wonder why that would be.


Maybe it was not the same in your case but it is usually like that.

Slow speeds from certain sites means poor routing to those sites which you can't do anything about, different apn use different routing tables hence the difference in speed.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 23, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I guess u are talking about my cablewaala giving me the same connection @lower cost? But AFAIK nah, see the guy that came for installation was the same guy that I talked for earlier, maybe he was trying to take some commission. Cause when he came for installation (after everything was done) he asked me to pay him 1500 for setup, but I said the setup was free. He was surprised and called the center, if that was true. The center said yup. He made a sour face, and said that I was very lucky I was getting no installation charges and even router @ lower price than he had stated.
> 
> Though here is one thing I noticed github downloads are slow, only from releases section
> 
> ...




Seems some server problem. Or maybe ur ISP is doing something, knowingly


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 23, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Seems some server problem. Or maybe ur ISP is doing something, knowingly


Maybe uttarakhand is against github


whitestar_999 said:


> Slow speeds from certain sites means poor routing to those sites which you can't do anything about, different apn use different routing tables hence the difference in speed.


Oh, but you cannot change the routing tables by urself then?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Oh, but you cannot change the routing tables by urself then?


No, routing tables are setup by your ISP at their hardware.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No, routing tables are setup by your ISP at their hardware.


Sad, I would like to know more about these though, will read the wiki article. 
PS. The networking badge shows.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Sad, I would like to know more about these though, will read the wiki article.
> PS. The networking badge shows.


I started learning about networking because of necessity, needed to remote control my college hostel common room pc from another building to download my stuff during the days of xp.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 24, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I started learning about networking because of necessity, needed to remote control my college hostel common room pc from another building to download my stuff during the days of xp.


Necessity is the best teacher , I can relate.


----------

